# CE group



## Dpmayer (Jan 4, 2012)

When I try to join the CE forum group I get the message, " This does not appear to be a public user group."

Anyone know what I can do to opt in?

Is the CE now closed to the public?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I assume you have tried this: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=159349

It is not a closed group, just hidden. FYI the rules are strictly enforced so please read them carefully.


----------



## Dpmayer (Jan 4, 2012)

Yeah. I tried that. That wasn't the problem. 
In my own stupidity I missed the checkbox that you have to check before you press join. Lol.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Glad you figured it out.


----------

